

Mojolicious 1.0 released - A new Web Framework for Perl - kraih
http://blog.kraih.com/mojolicious-10-released

======
carlhu
For a web engineer, <http://mojolicio.us/> is as hard-hitting a brochure page
as I've seen in some time. Built-in long-polling combined with full-stack-
style templates and simple views combined with that one line install. Good
luck and thank you for this contribution!

------
btilly
As the article says, Mojolicious was funded in part by a grant from The Perl
Foundation.

If I remember correctly, the vote for it was almost unanimous. (I'm on the
grant committee.)

------
kraih
For more see also the website at <http://mojolicio.us>

------
chuhnk
Highly intriguing. Perl is a solid language that has really held firm ground
for scripting but has been over taken by the likes of ruby in the web. Its
nice to see the emergence of an mvc framework to help in its popularity and
further growth. I for one will definitely be trying this and comparing with my
current implementations in ruby.

~~~
spooneybarger
you know there are several mature mvc frameworks already right? catalyst for
example..

~~~
chuhnk
Yea I'm aware of catalyst but havent really spent any time with perl as of
late. A lot of web development that I do is with ruby/sinatra which is the
kind of framework I enjoy working with. Its just nice to see new development
still going on for perl in this fashion.

~~~
rjbond3rd
you know there's lots of new development going on for perl aside from
Mojolicious, right? :)

~~~
chuhnk
I know of the perl 6 development. I've not really seen anything else get
noticed. Anything noteworthy to mention here?

~~~
rjbond3rd
Oh man, far too much to list in a post.

Just for starters though: perl 5.12 language features, Moose, Plack, perlbrew,
Task::Kensho, the Modern Perl and Enlightened Perl movements, the Padre IDE,
Strawberry Perl. That's maybe 0.0001% of what's going on.

------
sherr
I've been looking at Perl frameworks recently, and Dancer in particular.
Dancer looks good to me - but so does this. I'd love to see it compared and
contrasted to Dancer and Catalyst. Great work!

~~~
pshangov
Adam Kennedy did a comparison between Mojolicious and Dancer a while ago -
"Pitting Mojo vs Dancer in a competition to build Top100 2.0"
(<http://use.perl.org/~Alias/journal/40270>,
<http://use.perl.org/~Alias/journal/40292>,
<http://use.perl.org/~Alias/journal/40312>)

------
natch
How well has the installation process been tested for userland-only (non root)
installs?

~~~
kraih
In userland you actually don't have to install at all, there are no
prerequisites to resolve and there is no build process. Just unpack the
tarball from <http://latest.mojolicio.us> and start playing. :)

~~~
kraih
It is of course also available as a CPAN module, so you could use the normal
toolchain too. <http://search.cpan.org/dist/Mojolicious/>

------
sigzero
Very awesome!

------
yko
Grats!

------
marcusramberg
YAAY

